# Puppy fur question



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Chase is almost 5 and half month and has a lot of red coming in on his shoulders and back legs when will all his puppy fur come out here are some pictures of the red coming in


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Black and tans color change as they age (well all gsd's change). They tend to loose black (black and tans are almost all black when born) and the tan takes over (how much depends on genetics). It isn't necessarily "puppy hair." The adult hair continues to change as the dog matures. Your guy is already washing out a bit, so he'll probably be pretty tan. Saddle backs also can get that bitch stripe down their back, which is kind of a peppering of tan throughout the black saddle...if that makes sense. The bitch and sire will give you the best idea of the coloring to expect when he's an adult.


----------



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Still a beautiful color


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

DaniFani said:


> Black and tans color change as they age (well all gsd's change). They tend to loose black (black and tans are almost all black when born) and the tan takes over (how much depends on genetics). It isn't necessarily "puppy hair." The adult hair continues to change as the dog matures. Your guy is already washing out a bit, so he'll probably be pretty tan. Saddle backs also can get that bitch stripe down their back, which is kind of a peppering of tan throughout the black saddle...if that makes sense. The bitch and sire will give you the best idea of the coloring to expect when he's an adult.


I know what color he will be I'm ask when will all his puppy fur be out


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Chasegsdlove said:


> I know what color he will be I'm ask when will all his puppy fur be out


Lol, you are just a ball of sunshine, aren't ya? What you posted looks like adult fur to me. The fluffy fur is just the long coat. Long coated dogs have that, because they are long coats. ;-)


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> Lol, you are just a ball of sunshine, aren't ya? What you posted looks like adult fur to me. The fluffy fur is just the long coat. Long coated dogs have that, because they are long coats. ;-)


 it's not long coat fur because theres NO WAY that chase is a long coat since chase's dad is that mythical unicorn of medium coat fur with no possibility of being a long coat gene carrier  

One day I wish to possess a unicorn.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

noregrets said:


> it's not long coat fur because theres NO WAY that chase is a long coat since chase's dad is that mythical unicorn of medium coat fur with no possibility of being a long coat gene carrier
> 
> One day I wish to possess a unicorn.


I always wanted Pegasus myself.Unicorns are very nice too


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

If you get a unicorn can I have a giraffe?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Austin R. said:


> If you get a unicorn can I have a giraffe?


Now that's just silly.It's not even a mythical creature for gosh sakes!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Now that's just silly.It's not even a mythical creature for gosh sakes!


May I also have a 'pegasus'????


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would like a pegasus as well!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes!We shall all have a Pegasus!In a color of our choice.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Yes!We shall all have a Pegasus!In a color of our choice.



Awesome! It better be tall...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

amburger16 said:


> Awesome! It better be tall...


Geld him at 6 mths,lol!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> Yes!We shall all have a Pegasus!In a color of our choice.


Could I have a white one with a purple mane?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

White and purple,good choice!I haven't decided between solid black or pink with a white mane.Feeling moody today


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a white pony when I was a kid. I named her Sugar but she was anything but sweet! She didn't have a purple mane though, maybe I should have tried to dye it?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am going to get a dragon...and I will train him to be magical....and I will name him Puff....and they will write a song about Puff....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!I always wanted a pony,like a lot of girls do.My fantasy pony was a palamino like Roy Roger's horse


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am going to get a dragon...and I will train him to be magical....and I will name him Puff....and they will write a song about Puff....


Will he live by the sea?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Will he live by the sea?


Unfortunately, no, but I am only a ten minute walk from the river!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> Lol!I always wanted a pony,like a lot of girls do.My fantasy pony was a palamino like Roy Roger's horse


I begged and begged for a pony. We already had a stable on our property and then one day my stepfather picked up a pony for free that a guy no longer wanted. She was a brat, head strong, bit people, and hated to have her bridle put on but I learned to be just as stubborn and patient and that is how I got into training animals. Later I got an Appaloosa and a half quarter horse/half Tennessee Walking Horse. Showed them in 4H and the county fairs until I turned 18 and then my stepfather sold them while I was in the hospital from wrecking my car. After that it was big dogs for me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Working Line,a river is good enough.Pretend it's a sea

Pyrate,he sold them Well I'm glad you're ok now and are enjoying your dogs and I get to enjoy chatting with you


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> Pyrate,he sold them Well I'm glad you're ok now and are enjoying your dogs and I get to enjoy chatting with you


Yes, he was jerk. I totaled my car by flipping it into a ravine. I was pinned under it but not badly hurt. Lots of cuts and bruises mostly. My stepfather didn't like having to take care of the horses, even though he wasn't the one doing it so he sold them while I was in the hospital. I was devastated when I got out and found out but I moved out shortly after that, got a big dog and lived in my car for awhile. Then I left Michigan and moved south. Since then it has been big dogs but no more horses. I love my dogs though and got over my stepfather several decades ago. Apparently my Mom got over him too because they divorced and she married the guy she is married to now. LOL! I enjoy chatting with you too!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Have you guys all lost your minds? How did " Puppy Fur" thread ended up being about mythical creatures and purple ponys? LOL

Ps: I want a Manticore


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no MishkasMom. They are still very sane, which is a miracle given the amount of smashing of heads against a brick wall that has happened recently. They just decided to make this thread more productive than trying to explain to the OP that long coated GSDs will always be long coated GSDs.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When I was a kid I had a mini zoo in our garage.Doves,guinea pigs,rabbits,turtles,crayfish.A dog,cat,hamsters,mice,and a parakeet in the house.I spent most of my free time caring for them.Had to give them all away except the dog when we moved to an apartment 
Now that I have the space for lots of animals,I don't have the energy to take care of them.The three dogs are enough to keep me busy enough.When Samson gets older and less labor intensive maybe another rescue?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Have you guys all lost your minds? How did " Puppy Fur" thread ended up being about mythical creatures and purple ponys? LOL
> 
> Ps: I want a Manticore


Awesome!What's a Manticore?

This is what we used to do in the old "thread killers chat",so it will probably get locked shortly.We had so much fun on that thread!So enjoy while you can


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a kind of lion with wings and a scorpions tail.....but on a second thought it's too big to fit in the garage so I'm now getting a Sugar Glider 
Not just any sugar glider though, a working line one with sable long coat (it's my pet and I can make it anything I want)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Miska, does it look like the flying creatures from Wizard of Oz?? Oh, my bad, those were monkeys! I want a 'long haired' green unicorn!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Ha ha....you can't get a long haired green unicorn, I checked and they are all out till 2018....but they have plush coat fuchsia ones...great pedigree


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The plush fuchsia unicorns sometimes have weak horns.Make sure the parents were UFA approved.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, as _long_ as their manes are white, and their hips and elbows are OFA approved. Did I mention that they are to be huge, not small?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

But do they come with Bluetooth?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

No but Nav and alarm systems are preinstalled.
And when the flap their wings it's better than A/C...wait are we still talking unicorns or Pegasus....**** I'm confused


----------



## Sara96 (Jul 10, 2015)

Why choose one? I want a pega-horn. Its the coolest new hybrid.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh great another "Designer Breed" lol


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

And this is why I love this forum. LJ is laying at my feet trying to sleep and every time I scroll down I break out in laughter. Poor dog...no sleep for him.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Umm, a 'pega-horn', colors? Seats, hope they are plush..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Chasegsdlove said:


> I know what color he will be I'm ask when will all his puppy fur be out


The puppy fur doesn't really "come out", it's more that the topcoat (the longer, thicker, shiny fur) comes in. The pics are small crops so it's not really clear. Does your dog have a shiny adult top coat? Generally they start with a black diamond about halfway down the tail (easier to see on sables than black and tan/red) and then will get kind of a wave down the back where the top coat is coming in. It just sort of spreads and fills in from there. With a black and tan dog, you will *feel* the texture of the coat change more than we can see it in pics.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Liesje said:


> The puppy fur doesn't really "come out", it's more that the topcoat (the longer, thicker, shiny fur) comes in. The pics are small crops so it's not really clear. Does your dog have a shiny adult top coat? Generally they start with a black diamond about halfway down the tail (easier to see on sables than black and tan/red) and then will get kind of a wave down the back where the top coat is coming in. It just sort of spreads and fills in from there. With a black and tan dog, you will *feel* the texture of the coat change more than we can see it in pics.


I tried to take some pictures to show what Liesje was saying. Well, what I thought she was saying, so feel free to correct me, but here they are.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can kind of see Keefer's adult coat in this picture. He was a few days shy of 5 months old, and there's some longer, shinier fur down his back:










Contrast to this picture, taken at 3 months and one week - you can see he's got a wooly puppy coat all over:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

But have you heard about the tie dyed unicorns that are coming out in 2019. They come with their own rainbow I hear.

Cassidy's Mom - Keefer's coat looks like Abby's now. She has these little long hair parts coming in on her back and she has one part that stands up like a shark fin - very appropriate considering the teeth stage. She is just short of 5 months as well. I'll try to get a picture that shows it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm always a little sad when the adult coat begins to appear.I love the soft puppy fuzz.

Tie dye unicorn!With a rainbow!Do they have any issues with leprechauns?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard there was an issue but it was solved when they agreed not to take the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow but to share it.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Does eating the rainbow make unicorns poop skittles ?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

MishkasMom said:


> Does eating the rainbow make unicorns poop skittles ?


Of course!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You can kind of see Keefer's adult coat in this picture. He was a few days shy of 5 months old, and there's some longer, shinier fur down his back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is exactly what I mean, great example. I tried to find pics of Nikon but they don't show it well since he's black and red with a short coat. It's easiest to see on a sable long coat dog. I've always noticed these coat changes at about 5 months.
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Does eating the rainbow make unicorns poop skittles ?


So if it looks like fruit loops instead of skittles should we go to the vet?Or maybe a wizard?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Liesje said:


> It's easiest to see on a sable long coat dog.


It depends on the sable LC dog! Halo's adult coat never did get that much longer than her original puppy coat, and it's not the slightest bit shiny, so her change was not as apparent as it was on Dena & Keefer. Dena's coat was more like Keef's, longer and silkier, laying closer to the body. Halo's is shorter and denser, standing out from her body, so she often looks chunky even when I can easily feel every rib. I was shocked at how skinny she was after a trip to the beach a month or two ago, I had no idea how little dog there was under all that fur, and when I weighed her shortly thereafter she was 52-1/2 pounds wearing her backpack! Normally she's closer to 53/54 pounds in just her collar.

I'm not exactly sure when their coat change began, but I think somewhere between 4 and 4-1/2 months old, since it's already so easy to see in this nearly 5 month old photo.


----------

